# Arkansas Toothpick Skinner



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

This is an order that has been outstanding a while. An avid hunter is Mississippi uses this style as a skinner. He said the larger size gives him more leverage on the tougher cuts. Requested no guard (Thankfully) 
Overall length is 11" Blade is 6". Steel is AEB-L hollow ground. Scales are spalted Potocarpus. This is a prototype of sorts. I had never made one and he is pretty particular. He will send me back feedback and changes on it and I will make his final out of M390 steel with antler handles. He has several hunting buddies who have already expressed interest in one. It arrived in Pontotoc today and will get a group review this weekend. 
The sheath was not made by me, but I will make the sheath for the final product. 

C&C welcome and requested from knife makers and hunters alike.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 8


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 20, 2016)

That is one sharp looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> C&C welcome and requested from knife makers and hunters alike.



I'm not a knife maker. I'm a former obsessive hunter and now the only hunting I do is kill pigs for dog food. But I will comment anyway.

I think that's your best grind yet. I love the shape of the blade. It gave me shivers just looking at it. I do have some critique I could give as a non-knife maker I think would be relevant but I bet you already know it. The thing I like most about this knife compared to some of your past ones is the handle size. I don't have big hands but I don't feel comfortable using a knife with a small handle. That one looks like perfection to me - both the size and shape. The scales are sexy and the finish looks like you lost 3 years of your life getting it that perfect.

Sheath work will come it seems to be a pretty quick learning curve with leather work these days with all the fancy tools they have now. I would love to see the knife sheathed, but it looks like to me much of the handle would be exposed - that's my preference for sure. I don't want to have to fidget around to pull my knife.

Seriously gorgeous knife Scott. I hope yuo don't mind the critique from a non-knife maker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 20, 2016)

The customer will be pleased


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I'm not a knife maker. I'm a former obsessive hunter and now the only hunting I do is kill pigs for dog food. But I will comment anyway.
> 
> I think that's your best grind yet. I love the shape of the blade. It gave me shivers just looking at it. I do have some critique I could give as a non-knife maker I think would be relevant but I bet you already know it. The thing I like most about this knife compared to some of your past ones is the handle size. I don't have big hands but I don't feel comfortable using a knife with a small handle. That one looks like perfection to me - both the size and shape. The scales are sexy and the finish looks like you lost 3 years of your life getting it that perfect.
> 
> ...



Of course I don"t mind. I guarantee you've done 100X more hunting than me so I really appreciate the input from that perspective and your certainly no stranger to knives. The handle in my opinion would work for a medium to large hand. Its the depth from spine to belly that concerns me. I like that wider than most because it reduces hand fatigue.
I agree with you on the handle vs. the sheath. I'm not a fan of having to raise my pinky to grab the knife with two fingers from the sheath. 
I have a picture of it sheathed that I will post here in a sec. I just think we could have done better on the sheath. It was a rush job and not picture worthy, but is representative of how the knife will sit.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

Picture of it sheathed as requested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## deltatango (Aug 20, 2016)

Super nice Scott!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 20, 2016)

Scott look like a little bit of a false edge on the clip would dress it up a bit more. Those are some really nice looking scales with a great finish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Scott look like a little bit of a false edge on the clip would dress it up a bit more. Those are some really nice looking scales with a great finish.



Thats a damned good idea Robert. From a visual perspective I think its a "Why the hell didn't I think of that?" moment, but from you hunters what are your thoughts? False edge or would a true edge on the clip be better or none at all?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 20, 2016)

Scott, Everyone has there on way of doing thing but I put a false edge on a clip point using my platten, holding the blade vertical to the platten at a 45 deg. cant, not horizontal. I have more control that way. With the up swept tip I do the same thing using the proper diameter wheel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2016)

Scott I think it's a perfect exposed amount of the handle. I mean seriously you nailed that. And frankly that sheath rocks now that I see it in that light. You know I love my @Molokai knives but he buries his handles too deep into the sheaths. I have modified the sheaths to my liking. Nothing wrong with that and I doubt he would mind. 

If knife buyers could just get knife makers to be perfect in all respects . . . . . . WAIT!!!! That's why you guys became knife makers in the first place!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 20, 2016)

I don't care for a true edge on the clip because it is to easy to cut through to the intestions when skinning. I normally don't gut my deer, just drop the the guts enough to get to the inner back strap.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 20, 2016)

Beautiful knife Scott ! I prefer a smaller knife for a skinner, just a preference thing , but blacktail deer are small compared to Muleys and Whitetail . I do like having plenty of handle exposed to remove the knife from the sheath, even tho the knife either stays in my truck or at camp until it's needed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2016)

First off Gorgeous knife. Now what Robert is saying is spot on. A false edge would make that thing over the top. What finish is on the handle. Superbly done

Barry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 21, 2016)

Amazing, I really love the finish on the handle, also never heard of the wood.
I agree, it's your best grind so far.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> First off Gorgeous knife. Now what Robert is saying is spot on. A false edge would make that thing over the top. What finish is on the handle. Superbly done
> 
> Barry



Barry - It is a Tru Oil finish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 21, 2016)

Gorgeous knife Scott! The scales are spectacular, and I love the tru-oil finish. That should be a big advantage over a harder, slicker, and more brittle finish - and is pretty easy to clean up and apply another coat years down the road if it needs it.

I'm more of a wingshooter than big game hunter, but agree with Robert on the false edge vs true edge on the clip.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Gorgeous wood! Not being a hunter, not sure about the technicalities of skinning, but if it were me the fit to my hand would be of high importance. Agree on sheath length for practical reasons. Upgrading the sheath for the final product in terms of "glitz" I would recommend. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 21, 2016)

It's a beauty! I don't hunt or make knives, so I'm mostly enjoying the finish and aesthetics of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 21, 2016)

Beautiful! Although not my cup of tea for skinning deer. If gutting I like small knives and for skinning I like the blade to have a sweep in it. Just goes to show everyone like different things!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 21, 2016)

As a newbie to this, all I can say is actually a question.....how does one shut his mouth when it is locked in "AWE" position? I see nothing wrong with the knife, the grind or the way it appears to be held in the hand for usage. The handles are sweet, being stbld. I am sure they will last a while .... one thing the AEB-L versus the M390 is this because of the Stainless content in the 390 for the next one?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2016)

Pappy - The AEB-L takes a fine edge but doesn't hold to as well as I would like. You can recover it quickly with a steel. AEB-L is what most of your razors are made from. M390 is a lot tougher and will hold a really sharp edge longer.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 21, 2016)

Kind of thought so but I had to ask, where do you get your steel?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 21, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Kind of thought so but I had to ask, where do you get your steel?



I mainly use NJ Steel Barron. I also get from Pops, and Jantz


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Man Scott, that is a good looking knife. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 22, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Beautiful! Although not my cup of tea for skinning deer. If gutting I like small knives and for skinning I like the blade to have a sweep in it. Just goes to show everyone like different things!


I rarely gut but for skinning my preference is a drop point or bull nose blade no longer than 4". I also use a small caper for the details.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Brain M (Aug 22, 2016)

love that handle! looks very practical and comfortable! really nice knife you got there. I have to find some people looking for knives to be made for them!


----------



## Good Wood Sawmill (Aug 22, 2016)

They is one sexy piece. I can't imagine your client not being pleased.
Small world...I live in Pontotoc, MS.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 22, 2016)

Good Wood Sawmill said:


> They is one sexy piece. I can't imagine your client not being pleased.
> Small world...I love in Pontotoc, MS.



Then you might mill for the furniture company he works for


----------



## Good Wood Sawmill (Aug 22, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Then you might mill for the furniture company he works for


We have many large scale furniture manufacturers in the area, but I don't mill for any of them. My little outfit is more or less a one man show focused on custom lumber.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2017)

Update to this thread:
I remade the final version once I got feedback on the first. He requested some length off the blade, and micarta handles, as well as a guard.
10.25 OAL. Elmax steel with stainless steel guard. Canvas micarta handle. I shipped it to him for the last 30ndays of deer season without a sheath. He shipped it back this month so I could make the sheath.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 17, 2017)

I like the profile of the updated one better but no way do I like these scales better than the first - but that what makes the world go round

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Apr 18, 2017)

Never heard of the wood, but it is downright beautiful as well as the knife. Good job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 18, 2017)

i see the wood on the original one looks much like the spalted pepper. hopefully you will find as good of results with the pepper, because that wood on the first knife in this thread is killer

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 22, 2017)

the second updated knife is probably my overall pick between the two. this is one tough looking knife, you could hammer nails with it....I do like the added guard, a little more safety never hurts. The micarta handle looks mean....but the sleek contour makes it look comfortable too....another sweet stick ....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, the first version seemed like it couldn't have got better...but as Pappy said, there's a 'meanness' about the second version with that micarta handle and purposeful look. Sweet knife man...very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2017)

I like them both, but the second one really holds my attention. I don't know all the names for the different knife parts, but the metal thingies between the blade and handle(bolsters?) make the whole thing look more appealing to my eye.

Sweet knives!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

